# Great Trades for the Bucks!



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Like I said before, we are 1 big man from being legit contenders in the East. Now, with the trades that we have made and the cap space we are freeing up, this is looking good for the Bucks. I think that Alan Henderson will be gone after this year due to his expiring contract. If TJ Ford can get healthy, I think we have a 45 win team NEXT year. Our roster next year will look something like:

PF:TJ Ford/Mo Williams
SG:Michael Redd/Reece Gaines
SFesmond Mason/Toni Kukoc
PF:Joe Smith/Calvin Booth/Zaza Pachulia(who has been good this year)
C: (gotta get either a Marquee free agent or use 1st pick)/Calvin Booth/Dan Gadzuric

If we can a center in the draft, with the cap space that we have now, I think that the Bucks will be a contender for years to come, we got so much youth right now. If Ford can get back to 100%, the nucleus of Ford, Redd, and Mason should be formitable for many years....


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Larry Harris is the man!!!! Now we can sign some good FA's before signing Redd, Zaza, and Gadzilla. I loved to see us going after Stromile Swift.Maybe draft like Willaims if available or trade down and get Warrick or Garcia. Then have this lineup:
C: Gadzuric/Pachulia/Booth
PF: Swift/Pachulia
SF: Williams,Warrick, or Garcia/Kukoc
SG: Redd/Mason/Gaines
PG: Ford (hopefully)/Williams/Gaines


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

It sucks that we are starting to play good now....I was hoping they would tank the season to get a top 5 pick...if we dont make the playoffs ill be pissed if we get like the 10th pick... :sad:

we really need a guy like Bogut...

My Dream team for the Bucks next season

PG: Ford/Williams
SG: Redd/Gaines
SF: DMason/Kukoc
PF: Swift(would be sweet)/Pachulia
C: Bogut/Gadzuric


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I agree, the Bucks made some great aquisitions.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

I don't know. Getting anything for KVH straight up was a geneous move by Larry Harris, but Mike James was playing very well. He scored in double digits many games, and as far as I'm concerned, Reece Gaines has been a bust so far in his career. On last year's Magic, by far the worst team in the league, he couldn't even average double digit minutes.

We have shown that we are commited to sign Redd, which is the most important thing about this year's trading deadline. It's a gamble, but with Redd, a quality draft pick, and possibly Tj healthy, the Bucks could be a suprise contender for the Central crown next year.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Yeah but when you think about it #1BF, this is a good indication that TJ is going to be coming back healthy next year. Yes I agree, I was pushing majorly in the summer to sign MJ but now if TJ comes back healthy, we don't need him. This way we get rid of his contract and get 2 2nd rounders and get a Wisconsin native. I agree also about Reece but he can replace EC now as the 3rd PG/SG. You never know how someone will play when given a chance.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

#1BucksFan said:


> and as far as I'm concerned, Reece Gaines has been a bust so far in his career. On last year's Magic, by far the worst team in the league, he couldn't even average double digit minutes.


Gaines is currently the definition of bust. He has played on two teams desperate for any PG play they could get and couldn't get off the bench for either team.


----------

